# HELP!! SD card issue



## buckeye (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello, I have a problem I hope someone can help with. I have a Pentax  X-5 camera that is great for my needs but I suspect my issue is with  the SD card.
 I took a lot of photos recently on vacation, but when I came home to  put them on my PC, the only thing the computer "saw" was a text file  named BOOTEX. This file read as follows:
 Checking file system on F:
The type of the file system is FAT32.
 The volume is dirty.
Unrecoverable error in folder \DCIM\112_0510.
Convert folder to file (Y/N)? Yes
Unrecoverable error in folder \DCIM\113_0524.
Convert folder to file (Y/N)? Yes
Unrecoverable error in folder \DCIM\114_0602.
Convert folder to file (Y/N)? Yes
Unrecoverable error in folder \DCIM\115_0610.
Convert folder to file (Y/N)? Yes
Convert lost chains to files (Y/N)? Yes
60064 KB in 23 recovered files.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.
31689728 KB total disk space.
64 KB in 2 hidden files.
992 KB in 31 folders.
2002432 KB in 647 files.
29686208 KB are available.
 32768 bytes in each allocation unit.
990304 total allocation units on disk.
927694 allocation units available on disk.
 Some of the pics I took are visible when the card is in the camera,  but not all are. I have tried one recovery program, but it came up with  nothing.
 Any way to get these pics back?
 Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## KmH (Jun 8, 2014)

If you deleted images on the card to make room for more image files, rather than downloading the images to storage and then reformatting the card in the camera, the FAT (File Allocation Table) on the card probably got corrupted.

A image file's size varies by image content.
If you delete a 4.6 MB (not MP) file and then the camera writes a 5.2 MB file in that range of memory locations on the card there is insufficient memory space and the header of the _next_ image gets overwritten and corrupted.


----------



## buckeye (Jun 9, 2014)

Update....Got an SD card recovery program, and recovered all the pics! These were vacation pics from Panama City Beach this past May, all irreplaceable and no I got 'em. Whew!!


----------

